# Track Timing Hardware



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

A couple years ago in my zeal to buy the things I needed to build my track, I bought some photocell sensors for the computer timing deal. I then purchased some lights to go above and shine down on the photocells. I didn't realize until this weekend that I had purchased infrared lights.

Will these lights work with the photocells? In rereading info from various sources, I see things about a "strong" light source needed with the photocells. Did I mess up? 

I have yet to hook things up and actually try it but I didn't want to start gluing/taping/arcwelding things in place until I knew if this will worky or not.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Infrared should work fine, it's what I use for mine and I have never had a problem.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Marty! Like a nice glass of alka-seltzer, you just made me feel better! :wave:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

You got it! Just make sure your IR lights are directly over the sensors, and double check them before you "arcweld" anything into place.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

The IR lights work perfectly! I'm on cloud freakin' nine right now as I was struggling more with getting the software to work. This is way cool!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Awesome, glad to hear it!


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

Speaking of timing systems any one have a timing system for sale fo HO DRAG racing? T-mate getting crazy.


----------

